# Dog Walker in Marina?



## PrLady83 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello Helpful Expats,

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good dog walker in the Marina. The love of my life (my sweet 9yr old Shih Tzu) is arriving from NYC this week and I would like to hire someone trustworthy to walk him (ideally with others!) during the day.

I searched the threads and haven't found anything recent.

Thanks!


----------



## Anastasiia (Jul 9, 2014)

*Dog walking*

Hello,
My name is Anastasiia.I am dog walker,and I can help you with your dog)
If you are interested,give me a call or send a message.This is my number:/snip/


----------



## saraessa (Jul 9, 2014)

I would be interested. Message me with details.
Im looking after a friends dog in JLT for a week from tomorrow


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

saraessa said:


> I would be interested. Message me with details. Im looking after a friends dog in JLT for a week from tomorrow


 You need to make five posts to access the PM facility. Incidentally, in case no-one has noticed, OP posted in March. Guess he/she will have found a dog sitter by now.


----------



## Anastasiia (Jul 9, 2014)

I live in JLT)
Should I walk only with your dog or I should feed him?
I walk with dog for 20 AED per hour only!)
What I should to do?
I can start work at any day.From tomorrow too!)


----------



## Anastasiia (Jul 9, 2014)

saraessa said:


> I would be interested. Message me with details.
> Im looking after a friends dog in JLT for a week from tomorrow


I live in JLT)
Should I walk only with your dog or I should feed him?
I walk with dog for 20 AED per hour only!)
What I should to do?
I can start work at any day.From tomorrow too!)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Anastasiia said:


> I live in JLT) Should I walk only with your dog or I should feed him? I walk with dog for 20 AED per hour only!) What I should to do? I can start work at any day.From tomorrow too!)


The previous poster is offering her services NOT looking for a dog sitter.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

PrLady83 said:


> (my sweet 9yr old Shih Tzu)


What's a Shih Tzu?



































One with no penguins...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

vantage said:


> What's a Shih Tzu? One with no penguins...


Or the one on the Jumeirah a Beach Road ?


----------



## Anastasiia (Jul 9, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Or the one on the Jumeirah a Beach Road ?


Shih Tzu is a kind of dog!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Anastasiia said:


> Shih Tzu is a kind of dog!


They know that, they're teasing/joking


----------

